# 6 (    )

## alenana

!  ,           ))))) :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:    ?   ))) !!! :Big Grin:

----------

"   ".    "".   "".    ,    -1  .  "".    .         . :Big Grin:

----------


## alenana

)))))))     :yes:

----------

*alenana*,  :Smilie:

----------

!      6!     .  5      .     !

----------

**,        6.8.    :  "   "   "   ".        ,       .     ,       ""   .         .      :Big Grin:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


-     .....
   - ,      , **             = =    =  =





> 


 
    = = (   ):  ,  ,  ,   -        /, ,.....

----------

*Arhimed0*,   ,   -   :Smilie:          ,   .       -  .        -  ,  . ..  :Big Grin:           ,   "  "  . :Wink:

----------

!!!

----------

:  :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

,        


      -6    
  -5 -   

  :   (  28.01)  .


         ?
          , , ...       = =  = =
?

----------

*Arhimed0*,   "  "      " "         :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

**,  !
 " /" ,  



> " "


 :Frown: 


:   ,     ,    1-     ,       
  ,     01.01 - 01.02   ?

   , ,

----------

*Arhimed0*,     .

----------


## Arhimed0

**,   



      !

----------

> 


          .     :Big Grin:

----------

,  ,         ,        .
 , ,      (      ..,   14  )  6    ,   1  2.

    -   .

         ..   (    -  ).

 .     " "  ,        .
152016     .   ,                   " "  6  1         ?

  .     -   14-15  6   ,     .       http://www.pfrf.ru/branches/moscow/n...15/08/21/96372       (    -  )         ,   ,  ?            () _,          ,     ,      ,     6.4 - 6.8      400, 410  6.4,   700, 710  6.7, _ . -  , .27   ...

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 152016     .   ,                   " "  6  1         ?


    .

----------

?     ,      1        4%    .  ,  .   !     ?

----------


## .

**,   .    4  2015   , -   .     4   
     ,  ,  ,  ,    .

----------

,     . ,  ,   .     -   ,    ,        - .  .        .        -  .   ,  ,        -  ,    ..      ,   - .         ,    .       .    ,           .      -     (     )    ?   .  -   .        .
      , 
   ,      !  .
.

----------


## .

**, ,

----------


## Naditi

,  !
  6   -      -  -      (          )       :
a.  
30

<:>051-025-667 13</:> 

Debug code: -1072898028, : 22, : 15
** ** **** ***** *** "{h*t*t*p*://.//-/2016-01-01}", *** "{h*t*t*p*://./**********/2014-01-01}*" *** *****. ***: {h*t*t*p*://.//-/2016-01-01}*. 


 ?    - -  ((

----------

. ,    ,    6,     1 .  5 ?
  ,      2016     ((

----------


## 17

> ,  !
>   6   -      -  -      (          )       :
> a.  
> 30
> 
> <:>051-025-667 13</:> 
> 
> Debug code: -1072898028, : 22, : 15
> ** ** **** ***** *** "{h*t*t*p*://.//-/2016-01-01}", *** "{h*t*t*p*://./**********/2014-01-01}*" *** *****. ***: {h*t*t*p*://.//-/2016-01-01}*. 
> ...


      ,,                    <>059-074-063 68</>

----------


## 17

,,,            .... <>029-555-111 22 </>

----------

**,  5

----------


## -Afina-

-6    .(((( 
  ?     .

----------

*-Afina-*,    ?  ,     .  :Smilie:

----------

> .


.  :Drinks:

----------

:Smilie:

----------

> **,        6.8.    :  "   "   "   ".        ,       .     ,       ""   .         .


 !

----------

:Smilie:

----------

6      ?

----------


## Naditi

!        ?    -

----------


## zaratushtra

-  -6  2017 ,    -6  .        ,               ,    ,    - ,        .  1               .    ,  ?

----------

